# Three short struggling shooters



## Eman88 (Sep 3, 2013)

Arrows might be too heavy.


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

Do you teach them to use the point of the arrow as their aiming reference.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

LaurelCoach said:


> I coach an NASP high school team and I have three very small girls shooting on the team. They are about 5 ft tall and all built small. They all struggle with even hitting the target at 15 meters. Their bows are loosened to the lightest weight--about 16 pounds. One, particularly has fundamentals that seem reasonably strong, and she can group at 10 meters. She is missing the target entirely at 15, with all her shots going low. What might be going on? Thank you!


Stop with the 3 fingers under
and go to a mediterranean grip (split finger)
and under the chin anchor,
instead of the pointer finger in the corner of the mouth.

Goto the Olympic anchor.


----------



## LaurelCoach (Jul 26, 2013)

I do teach using the arrow to aim because they are not allowed to use sights or make any marks on the bow to use as sighting marks. Is this a factor?

What will changing to the split fingers do? How will this affect their aiming at ten meters? Same question about a lower anchor point?


----------



## EmersonL (Oct 27, 2009)

Not trying to be rude but I think the coaches corner is probably a better place to post this. I could be wrong so I apologize in advance. Don't want to step on any toes....


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

I have only helped out in the nasp program a few times. But most of the kids shooting very low pounds need to aim high if they keep nocking point and finger position on the string the same.


----------



## LaurelCoach (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm sorry. I am fairly new to these boards. I will repost over at the coach's corner.


----------



## Rolo (Dec 16, 2002)

LaurelCoach said:


> I do teach using the arrow to aim because they are not allowed to use sights or make any marks on the bow to use as sighting marks. Is this a factor?
> 
> What will changing to the split fingers do? How will this affect their aiming at ten meters? Same question about a lower anchor point?


With 3 under, there is a lot of 'down pressure' on the arrow and rest when it is drawn. This in turn will cause the point of impact to be lower. With a split fingers, the pressure down is lessoned, and there is 'lift' applied to the arrow by the finger on top. POI will be higher. 

Yes, it will affect aiming at 10 yards because the arrow is on a different flight path, but the process of aiming will be the same.

Lower anchor will also cause the POI to be higher because of how the aiming system works.

A rudimentary explanation, but in short, split fingers and lower anchor will move the POI up.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

One thing I've found in teaching newer shooters at the local range is sight picture. It seems that many new shooters don't have a great understanding of what's needed in order to properly aim...seems they just hold the bow out there, look in the direction of the target and shoot.

So, the question I have is, do these kids really know the sight picture they need for aiming? 

In my demonstrations to the newer shooters I point out the differences in aiming techniques...for example, one person may use the tip of the arrow and put it on the target, another person may hold at 6 while yet another may aim at the top of the target....those that are wildly missing typically don't have ANY aiming method. Once I point out that it makes no difference where you aim, so long as it's consistent- you can move that point around so you're grouping in the middle.

I'll point out with different bows, "this one, I aim at 2 Oclock in the black", "this one, I aim at the reflection on the floor"...once they understand what to look for in a sight picture, they immediately improve.


----------



## digitalcassette (Oct 24, 2011)

we teach "aiming" very last at both of my youth clubs, because so many youngsters focus on aiming from the get go, it's hard to get them into proper form and stance when they are so busy trying to compete with the other kids who are much more experienced, I tell them it doesn't matter if you hit the target honestly as long as you're shooting in the right direction, we typically change so much of their form in the early stages it's very hard to hit the target, we also start out at 9 meters with the beginners and we keep 9 meter targets up year round for people to work on their form changes

once you've got a good basic form down, then we can focus on aiming, and for the kids who have a hard time hitting at 10 meters i check that their anchor is consistent, and that their release is clean. A bad release can rob you of so much power it's not even funny. We typically teach corner of the mouth until they graduate up into using a sight, that way the tip of the arrow is a better reference point, it's centered on the horizon and it's a matter of working on a vertical offset.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

LaurelCoach said:


> I do teach using the arrow to aim because they are not allowed to use sights or make any marks on the bow to use as sighting marks. Is this a factor?
> 
> What will changing to the split fingers do? How will this affect their aiming at ten meters? Same question about a lower anchor point?



Split finger hold
will give your young, short draw shooters more range,
meaning the arrows will hit HIGHER.

Under the chin anchor,
will also have your young, short draw length shooters,
hit higher,
with the low draw weight bows.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

LaurelCoach said:


> I coach an NASP high school team and I have three very small girls shooting on the team. They are about 5 ft tall and all built small. They all struggle with even hitting the target at 15 meters. Their bows are loosened to the lightest weight--about 16 pounds. One, particularly has fundamentals that seem reasonably strong, and she can group at 10 meters. She is missing the target entirely at 15, with all her shots going low. What might be going on? Thank you!


LaurelCoach...

just send me a pm,
and I can continue the question/answers.

I teach a great deal of recurve
and compound,
both in person,
and online...

yes,
I have coached RECURVE and compound folks online,
at ALL levels.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Alan (and others)...

In the spirit of this particular fledgling forum, it would be helpful if everyone continued the discussion here. If nothing else - to archive it so that others may benefit from it.

-Steve


----------



## okpik (Dec 1, 2005)

This may sound overly simple, and I don't mean for it to sound insulting or anything, but are they aiming at the same spot for both distances? Do they realize that the farther back you go, the higher you have to aim? I've worked with NASP shooters for whom that didn't really click until I pointed it out to them. And, with the draw weight cranked way down, they have to aim a LOT higher, not just a little. Have you asked them where they were aiming at each distance?


----------

